
Luvit 0.6.0 released (asynchronous I/O for Lua) - philips
https://plus.google.com/u/1/100928170734733785912/posts/j7gc62Ykheh
======
programminggeek
I like Luvit, but what makes node so awesome is people wrote evented drivers
for databases and such. I'm not sure that there is a community there to do
that again in Lua. Also, the openresty approach seems like an interesting way
to get high performance web lua without writing evented code.

~~~
kansface
Lua is an embedded language. I don't ever see the day when Luvit will be used
for a backend server in lieu of Nodejs. In general, you shouldn't ever need an
evented DB driver except for perhaps sqlite.

~~~
hermanhermitage
Kansface, the main pros for lua(jit) are reduced memory footprint and
generally superior code execution performance to js. There's also the FFI
which is more sophisticated in lua(jit) than node.

So depending on the details, I think there is a strong argument for luvit over
nodejs - particularly when the breadth of the nodejs ecosystem isn't required
and when a stronger language implementation is required.

~~~
finnw
Another pro for Lua is it has weak references and JS does not.

------
jws
Not creating a google plus profile to read.

<http://luvit.io/> describes the project.

~~~
philips
Sorry, it should be public. This is the text of the post.

New luvit release! 0.6.0. Lots of good stability and bug fixes in this one.
Check it out <http://luvit.io>

... And lots of changelog entries ...

<https://raw.github.com/luvit/luvit/master/ChangeLog>

